# Maynard Creek Ranch



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

Who's hunted with these guys out of Roosevelt, TX. Tried a search of this thread but came up empty. Heard about them on Capt. Mickey's show and decided to schedule a hunt. We just wondered if any of you have booked with Leon and his group before and how it turned out?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll be following this thread as I may do the same.


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

I use to work for TXU and that was our company lease for years. All I can say is what a beautiful piece of property that is. Great ranch house and guest quarters, beautiful fork of the Llano that runs right thru it. Whitetail were nice and plentiful, but tended to top out in the 140's. Exotics were plentiful and very nice. This has been 8 or 9 years ago so a little bit dated as far as animal quality but I doubt the absolute beauty of the place has changed much in that time. The ranch manager back then was a gentleman by the name of Dan and he was an absolute professional and his son Derek helped out as well and did a great job. No idea if they are still around but if so, that would only add to your expernience.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Skuff Daddy said:


> Who's hunted with these guys out of Roosevelt, TX. Tried a search of this thread but came up empty. Heard about them on Capt. Mickey's show and decided to schedule a hunt. We just wondered if any of you have booked with Leon and his group before and how it turned out?


Right by our lease. No experience with them but there is always the vick ranch in lavaca county. Good people and nice place.

thevickranch.com


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Didn't Go as planned*

Word to the wise make sure and ask them if you will be "guaranteed a shot/opportunity" or something to that effect. We went to kill *4* Axis trophies only saw one (which wasn't a trophy it should have not even been taken). We were supposed to get *4* Axis does but we only got three opportunities of which only one was an Axis. The deal also came with 4 Sika or Audads guest's choice. We only saw three Sika of which we shot two one 8 one spike. We were also told unlimited pigs which is pretty common and I don't think you can predict hogs that good. So out of a possible *4* animals per person (*16*) kills/opportunities we ended up with *6* animals and *2* missed shots at does for *8* opportunities. I myself only saw one shooter in *4* hunts (the 8 point Sika) We were short 1/2 the opportunities by my math. I guess it is buyer beware. The Ranch is beautiful and the food was great! I'm used to safari hunts if you are not seeing what you paid to kill at the blinds especially with the advertised 7.5k acres. One of the guides was napping between morning and evening hunt on the last day instead of figuring out how to get us on animals..??? Plenty of white tail in the 115" to 125" range. Maybe I'm out of line with others opinions but Iâ€™ve done a bit of guiding and Iâ€™d have to say I worked a lot harder in past to make sure the customer got their opportunities. 
Score :
hunter 1: 3 opportunities 3 kills 1 Sika spike, 1 Black Buck doe, 1 hog
Hunter 2: 2 opportunities 1 kill 1 Axis buck, 1 miss Axis doe (same hunt)
Hunter 3: 1 opportunity 0 kills 1 miss Black Buck doe 
Hunter 4: 2 opportunities 1 pass on a Sika spike, 1 kill Sika buck

Outfitter: paid in full no refund or offers for extended hunt

*So here is my review take it for what itâ€™s worth*
â€œ*Ask questions before you book*.â€


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*forgot the Pics*

few pics from the hunt.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*coincidence or the power of 2cool*

Well I'm not sure if those folks were just real busy when we left or if the 1,011 potential clients that viewed this thread had anything to do with it,
But the fella that organized this hunt for us got a call yesterday afternoon.
Seems as if the powers that be out in Roosevelt called and want to shore up this hunt. They want to finish (I assume) the hunt in the spring. Hopefully all parties will be satisfied when it is over and perhaps this will turn into a positive for Maynard Creek. I will definitely look up this old thread and post up the results of our adventure.

S.D.


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I was waiting to my 2 cents in but I guess moral of this situation is ask before you start bashing/talking negative about people on the internet. I've had a couple groups shoot out at this ranch and the last group was invited back once whitetail was over. Like on any property once you start shooting at animals they don't stay in same place for long. As far as saying the guide napped during the day.... you shouldn't be riding around a place your hunting in the first place. Poor judgment used on this post. Also heard about guys ******* out of the stand during the hunt.... not gonna see much when your doing that. Not saying that was yall but guy in my last group was doing it and he didn't see anything for longer than a seconds. Good luck on your follow up hunt and give people a chance to make it right before bashing them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

